
Google Feedback on TypeScript 3.5 - evmar
https://github.com/microsoft/TypeScript/issues/33272
======
Kejistan
Hopefully they don’t take the suggested approach of forcing everyone to
explicitly write the generic types when creating new Sets/Maps/etc. I realize
the type systems are very different under the hood, but if flow can handle
this elegantly I would hope that typescript could as well.
[https://flow.org/try/#0PQKgBAAgZgNg9gdzCYAoVBjGBDAzrsAYTAG9U...](https://flow.org/try/#0PQKgBAAgZgNg9gdzCYAoVBjGBDAzrsAYTAG9UwwBzbAFwAsBTAJwAoBKU8isGBmsAgF4wAOwZIAyn3YBuLhVwA6bABMVLAOSMY8DWzncwTPgFcmIgQbABfLidwMWuAFwCaTAJYjKAbQC6HCS2FABGqgCqDk6uIiYAtiHM-
oHBYCoMcXDsnIb0Hkr2jgCCTEzYAJ6KUExwcSx5StT0zOxs+lypUNgeMAAiGVmB8mANimEqkcWlFVU1daNNjKxt7RS21kA)

------
breakingcups
Interesting to get a glimpse at Google's usage of Typescript and the problems
they encounter when upgrading.

I imagine scenarios like these can happen more often in Google's monorepo when
upgrading a widely used tool, library or language? Does Google use this
approach (one set of flags, etc. for a compiler for the entire repo) for other
languages too?

